# Salutations from San Diego



## Gadg3t (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey all, figured if I was gonna lurk around I should introduce myself. I'm Gadg3t ( or Christina if you're related to me) from overly sunny San Diego. 

Halloween went from being the most dreaded night of the year for me (scared of everything) to the thing I spend all year preparing for  What started as overboard party decorating habits has branched out into a full fledged yard haunt that my neighbor's actually look forward to seeing. 

I have to say that even just browsing though the forums here I've already learned a ton of useful stuff and I really look forward to learning more! All of you guys are awesome and it's great to meet so many other people who love Halloween Haunts. 

To date I'd have to say my best prop has been either Rupert my 7' tall demon general (pvc, chicken wire and papier mache) or the plywood witche's castle we built when we had the Wizard of Oz theme 2 years ago (that's still being used as a fence in my backyard).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Gad3t (aka Christina). Sounds like your in the right place. We'd love to see some pictures of your haunt.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Sweet, more SoCal peeps! Hello Gadg3t and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome fellow San Diegan !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Gadg3t!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome fellow californian


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome from overly cloudy Canton, Ohio


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome -now you need to post some pics


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gadg3t! Be sure to post some pictures soon or the hordes will get you!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Gadg3t


----------

